# Ice deals



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If your thinking about a purchase. Might save you some cash...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I got that email this week also, got me ready to shop.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, stay away from Reeds. You a to weak to handle new shanties, augers and vexilars in one sitting. The force Is to strong !


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lol. I was too weak as well. Already ordered my new auger from them last week. Hoping horse water trough was frozen enough this am to test it but no luck. Lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I order almost all my stuff through Reeds....they are usually cheaper than anywhere!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree Reeds is my goto place, quick ship, great service and the lowest prices around with a long time reliable company, cant beat them!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have gotten shanties from reeds in the past and they have been great to work with. However, my next shanty will be from Marks in Ravenna I think I'm going to stop on next week and look at the Otters


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

My wife got me a pop up ice shanty 2 years ago at marks, I love it.use it all the time


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That things hugh WBB


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I don't have one like that, here we go again.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That thing is sweet. How tough is it to set up in a decent wind


----------

